# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Selecting a Range of Values

## Jim Santarius

I would like to set a filter for a range of values such as Price between $500 and $1000.  How do I do this since there is no between operator?  I tried to list the same field in the dbFilterFlds but that doesn`t seem to work.

----------


## John

Hi Jim,

If Style=Simple you can just use:

Price:       >500 and <1000

If it`s not simple, you have to enter ">" in your drop-down field and type:

500 and <1000 in the field.

There`s a glitch in the current version that prevents it from working right.  We`ve fixed it and it will be in the next release.  Stay to the "What`s New?" section for more info!

John


On 9/16/98 4:22:29 PM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> I would like to set a filter for a range of values such as Price between 
> $500 and $1000.  How do I do this since there is no between operator?  I 
> tried to list the same field in the dbFilterFlds but that doesn`t seem to work.

----------


## Jim Santarius

John,

Does your answer mean a range selection can`t be done at this time?

Jim
On 9/17/98 1:27:53 AM, John wrote: 
> Hi Jim,

If Style=Simple you can just use:

Price:       >500 and 
> <1000

If it`s not simple, you have to enter ">" in your drop-down field 
> and type:

500 and <1000 in the field.

There`s a glitch in the current 
> version that prevents it from working right.  We`ve fixed it and it will be 
> in the next release.  Stay to the "What`s New?" section for more 
> info!

John


On 9/16/98 4:22:29 PM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> I would 
> like to set a filter for a range of values such as Price between 
> $500 
> and $1000.  How do I do this since there is no between operator?  I 
> 
> tried to list the same field in the dbFilterFlds but that doesn`t seem to work.

----------


## John

It depends on which version you have.  Before 1.0820 I believe it worked.  Since then it has not.  The next release will fix it.  It should be out in less than 30 days, maybe as little as a week.  

Take care,
John



On 9/17/98 11:44:52 AM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> John,

Does your answer mean a range selection can`t be done at this 
> time?

Jim
On 9/17/98 1:27:53 AM, John wrote: 
> Hi Jim,

If 
> Style=Simple you can just use:

Price:       >500 and 
> <1000

If 
> it`s not simple, you have to enter ">" in your drop-down field 
> and 
> type:

500 and <1000 in the field.

There`s a glitch in the current 
> 
> version that prevents it from working right.  We`ve fixed it and it will be 
> 
> in the next release.  Stay to the "What`s New?" section for more 
> 
> info!

John


On 9/16/98 4:22:29 PM, Jim Santarius wrote: 
> I would 
> 
> like to set a filter for a range of values such as Price between 
> 
> $500 
> and $1000.  How do I do this since there is no between operator?  
> I 
> 
> tried to list the same field in the dbFilterFlds but that doesn`t 
> seem to work.

----------

